

Thoughts on Intel's upcoming Software Guard Extensions  - zvrba
http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.no/2013/08/thoughts-on-intels-upcoming-software.html
And part 2: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;theinvisiblethings.blogspot.no&#x2F;2013&#x2F;09&#x2F;thoughts-on-intels-upcoming-software.html
======
zvrba
And part 2: [http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.no/2013/09/thoughts-on-
in...](http://theinvisiblethings.blogspot.no/2013/09/thoughts-on-intels-
upcoming-software.html)

